# Проблема с modprobe fglrx

## Express

Поставил драйвера на свой radeon 9200, но проблема с их запуском  :Sad: 

а именно с запуском fglrx

```
# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg пишет то же самое :

```
# dmesg

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount
```

Никто не сталкивался ?

----------

## Oblom

Для Xorg ATI выпускает проприетарные дрова, но они малость отстают.

для 2.6.12 у них нету. Но есть патч (где-то на этом форуме обсуждалось)

Есть вариант:

Идешь на http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/archive/

Хватаешь radeon-... и common-... (последние).

Сначала распаковываешь  radeon-... и запускаешь install

Потом, тоже самое с  common-...

Это несколько слабее ATI-шных, но работает исправно.

В X-х : glinfo |grep direct (должно быть Yes) 

Всего...

----------

## Oblom

Сорри http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/archive/заменить на http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А TV-Out у них работает?

----------

## Oblom

TVOut работает.... 

Как бы это, помягче....

Ну, картинку выдает, но цвета нужно подстраивать, а это геморой.

Я особо не разбирался (не пользуюсь, ибо к ТВ присандален девайс - специально для просмотра фильмов предназначенный)

Вообще TVOut делает Gatos ( http://gatos.sourceforge.net ) 

Всего....

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Oblom wrote:*   

> TVOut работает.... 
> 
> Как бы это, помягче....
> 
> Ну, картинку выдает, но цвета нужно подстраивать, а это геморой.
> ...

 

А можно подробнее как сделать TV-Out не используя ati-drivers?

----------

## Oblom

Поподробнее не могу - не разбирался.

Но смысл в том, что ТВ используется как второй монитор. (это если без Gatos-a)

Еще, вроде бы, надобно в xorg.conf прописать

Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

Хотя, ради интереса, попробую.

Ежели получится сообщу в студию.

Всего...

----------

## Express

Ну у меня с ядром проблем нет, у меня 2.6.11  :Smile:  , правда инет как назло кончается.

Как оплачу, скачаю, напишу результат.

Но всё равно, спасибо за помощь  :Smile: 

----------

## Express

Вроде всё поставил, проблем во время установки не возникало. А когда пишу glinfo, она мне говорит, что нет такой команды. Мне кроме этих двух пакетов ничего ставить больше не надо или сделать что-нибудь (xorg.conf подправить), или мб в ядре чё-то включить ? 

P.S. те же OpenGL скринсейверы не пашут в принципе.  :Sad: 

----------

## Oblom

В xorg.conf 

 указать драйвер  "ati"

 Option "AGPSpeed" "8" (вместо 8, то что карта держит)

В ядре нужно включить поддержку agp

В принципе больше ничего.

Сейчас посмотрел...

Прошу прощения, пропустил букву - glxinfo

// На всяк случай: 

// emerge opengl ?

// opengl-update X11 или xorg (непомню --help)

// 

---

 Всего...

----------

## Oblom

Насчет TV-Out

Вроде получилось на dri Xorg'a

Основная проблема была перевести TV-Out в PAL .

Решилост с помощью  emerge atitviout

Првда, после использования телика, приходится делать рестарт Х-ов.

Вобщем дальше не копался.

DVD player подключенный к TV - несколько лучше.

Весего....

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Ну с этим никто не спорит  :Smile: 

----------

